

Man views porn using Safari, files lawsuit against Apple - AndrewDucker
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/man-views-porn-using-safari-files-lawsuit-against-apple/

======
Yaa101
There is another blackmail in the blackmailing society of the US, what a
country, glad that I don't live there, the more I read about the place the
less appealing it is.

I probably get bashed by patriots, but I don't care.

------
Sealy
_He alleges Apple 's porn offering led to unfair competition between his wife
and porn stars, which ultimately caused a deteriorating relationship_

Rofl

